# 1980 bianchi touring



## sbusiello (Sep 9, 2013)

Guys

I am thing of parting with this bike, but have zero idea what it is worth. I have a bike store owner interested, and I'd like to trade for a vintage american, but I wouldn't even know what 'buying power' this bike gives me.

Any help would be very much appreciated.


----------



## Harvest Cyclery (Apr 30, 2014)

I like it, what are you looking for in trade? Will you be at T-town?

-AJ


----------

